# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] Selling 70k+ Subscribers Channel | Monotized , No strikes | Original Owner ! | Add me on my Discord!

## BlekBusiness

*Hello, I'm new here! I'm selling my Youtube Channel as you can see.*
​
*It has 70k Subscribers and over 30k views per video. I can't get to record videos of commitments.
I put a lot of effort and work into the channel and that's how I want to sell it.
Channel has an active Public.
For me, the sad news is that I have to sell it, but I still have to. Because I really worked hard to get my channel on 70k Subscribers.
I went to college and that's why I can't record anymore.
Add me on my discord. I ACCEPT ALL PRIZES!*

*Add me on my discord: BlekBusiness#3777 - for more information.
*
*Why you should use my service?
Our service is one of the fastest and highest quality services on the market.​
More than 26 successful sales on other sites.
Completes within 1-3 Hours.​*

----------


## BlekBusiness

Channel is 150$ ! Hurry up !!

----------

